# SX Mini M class users



## Snape of Vape (26/1/16)

Hi everyone,

So I'm probably going to get a SX mini M class and would like to know of any issues or such that you guys have experienced with yours? I'm not a high wattage user, currently have a Ipv D2 that I use on max 30W I guess.

Does it support SS coils? Will this possibly be added via an upgrade?

I'd appreciate some thoughts and input from people that have owned or used these before.

Also, is there any way to open that battery part without a coin or such? Replacement part that you can purchase or such?


----------



## Andre (26/1/16)

Great and solid mod. The latest upgrade (around October 2015) allows you to manually input a TCR and set your ambient temperature. So you can use any wire. I have tried SS304, Ti, Ni and NiFe 52 without any problems. Currently running SS304.

No other way I know off to open the battery part other than a coin or similar. You can charge the battery via USB - some say don't some say do. I have done both, no problems. Just make sure the battery cover is aligned correctly before tightening.

There are shops that sell a different battery screw on cover, which is better apparently. You will find it on this thread on ECF, and lots of other useful information.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (26/1/16)

I have used my SX mini M class daily from about Jun 2015. 

As a note, SX mini ML class is out. 

The quality on this device is exceptional!! 

Mine does not support SS but you can set the TCR value which would allow you to input custom TCR value for SS. 

I open my battery cap with my hands. Have not used a coin since the very beginning. Pressure and turn with my thumb. This is to open and close the battery cap. 

Cons: 
It drains batteries quite quickly on full wattage but lasts longer than all other single 18650 mod I've used. 
Changing batteries are much easier on other mods with magnets.
Paint job on the device is not the best and can wear easily through things like keys in pocket etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (26/1/16)

Thanks @Andre and @Vapers Corner ! I have an opportunity to pick one up at a really good price, just waiting to hear back from the guy now.
I'll see if I can manage with that battery part, otherwise I'll try and source a different battery cap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (26/1/16)

No issues whatsoever, I find it abit heavy tho.

Im looking for an extension tube to get the 150w and get the most out of my sx mini


----------

